# HD Media Player WD v/s Iomega v/s Amkette



## bhavik (Sep 19, 2011)

Am looking to buy HD media player...I have shortlisted 

Iomega ScreenPlay TV Link MX : Price: Rs 3,900 approx, 
WD TV live : Price: Rs 3,000 approx, 
Amkette Flash TV HD : Price: Rs 3,800 approx.

Storage is not an problem for me as I have WD 1TB. And also I am not looking for LAN or WiFi support.

Am confused in them...pls help


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2011)

WD TV Live for 3K? where did you get the price from?


----------



## bhavik (Sep 19, 2011)

Lamington road - Options, he is dealer of WD


----------



## PraKs (Sep 20, 2011)

Asus Mini Or Asus HD2 is a better deal.


----------

